# 1990 nizzan stanza u12 ka24e swap to ka24de



## michael47 (Nov 9, 2015)

High there guys i have quick question about a nissan ka24de swap into a nissan u12. I know this car came with a ka24e and i want swap it with the ka24DE. I know ill have to get the angine that comes from the newer altima and not the 240sx. My biggest problem is that i dont know if it will fit with the tranny, the motor mounts, wiring. What do i need to do this swap.

And no im not getting the sr20

Thank you


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The transmission shouldn't be a problem. You will need the KA24DE harness and ECM and splice it into your original harness; that's the hardest part, IMO. There is a company called Wiring Specialties that makes conversion harnesses and would likely save you a lot of headache if they can help you. Wiring Specialties - Plug and Play Wiring Harnesses


----------



## michael47 (Nov 9, 2015)

Did you mean "ECM" or "ECU"


----------



## michael47 (Nov 9, 2015)

Im not a proffesional mechanic im an ethusiast im willing to learn. Haha what is "IMO


----------



## michael47 (Nov 9, 2015)

I also found this ka24de the goes on a 93 altima, on ebay. it looks like it cones with the harness too? Here ill share the link http://m.ebay.com/itm/301678106673


----------



## michael47 (Nov 9, 2015)

smj999smj said:


> The transmission shouldn't be a problem. You will need the KA24DE harness and ECM and splice it into your original harness; that's the hardest part, IMO. There is a company called Wiring Specialties that makes conversion harnesses and would likely save you a lot of headache if they can help you. Wiring Specialties - Plug and Play Wiring Harnesses


did you mean "ecu"..


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

michael47 said:


> did you mean "ecu"..


IMO: in my opinion. ECU or ECM: same thing, engine control unit or module.


----------



## michael47 (Nov 9, 2015)

rogoman said:


> michael47 said:
> 
> 
> > did you mean "ecu"..
> ...


Can i fit this engine into it ? Its for a 93 altima.


----------



## michael47 (Nov 9, 2015)

smj999smj said:


> The transmission shouldn't be a problem. You will need the KA24DE harness and ECM and splice it into your original harness; that's the hardest part, IMO. There is a company called Wiring Specialties that makes conversion harnesses and would likely save you a lot of headache if they can help you. Wiring Specialties - Plug and Play Wiring Harnesses


So all i need is the ecm and conversion harness. Ok i see. what else will i need to get my car running.


----------

